# Eric Gordon out indefinitely



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Eric Gordon out with knee issue



> The New Orleans Hornets will again be without a key piece of their rebuilding project, saying that guard Eric Gordon is out indefinitely with a right knee problem.
> 
> "He's going to be out," coach Monty Williams said, according to the New Orleans Times-Picayune. "The way I understand it, he's going to be out indefinitely until we get some more clarity on what's going on so I don't have to answer these questions every day and give you guys the update. We'll just go from there."


So it begins. My plans tonight are not looking nearly as good as they were a few minutes ago.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I wonder just how injured he really is. I have a feeling he'd be suiting up if he had got his wish and was now on the Suns.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Is it wrong that I'm happy that this means more shots for Anthony Davis?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

No. I'm growing tired of Gordons act so I feel the same way.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Rivers will get his shot to play the 2 much earlier than anyone expected. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Knicks4life said:


> Is it wrong that I'm happy that this means more shots for Anthony Davis?


I think it will mean that the Hornets are one of the worst franchises this season, which in turn will be bad for Davis, especially with other prominent Rookies in much better situations. 

Sucks that Gordon went down.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think this helps Damian Lillard's bid for ROY.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is not good news for my fantasy team. Indefinite is not a great word.

Davis better beast now (also on my fantasy team)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is Gordon ever going to stay consistently healthy?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Is Gordon ever going to stay consistently healthy?


That's why he was trying to get to Phoenix in the first place.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Knee specialist says he'll be out 4-6 weeks without having to do any more surgery.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Knee specialist says he'll be out 4-6 weeks without having to do any more surgery.


But he had no clue prior to the season?


**** Eric Gordon. I wanted him on the Pacers, and I'm so happy we didn't get him now. I doubt this guy will be in the league after this contract is up.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

"my knee hurts, bad"
"well we can't see anything in the x rays or MRI, but you say it hurts, rest for the next 4-6 weeks"

Calls agent "get me out!"


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I can't believe how well they've done in their first two games without him... considering they were with out the Brow for the second half of the last game.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Did Rivers get booed for elbowing the Brow?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Knicks4life said:


> Did Rivers get booed for elbowing the Brow?


Not at all. No one in the stadium had any idea anything happened to Davis. We were all fully expecting him to start the second half. Ryan Anderson played incredibly well. That's the only reason the Hornets won that game.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Hornets coach urges Big Easy to take it easy on Eric Gordon when star returns from knee injury*


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah right. This city is very, very sour towards him... but we also aren't that passionate about our basketball. First game he goes 12-18 from the field... we'll love him again. It's quite sad, really. A fanbase like Portland or Toronto would reject him forever.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not really-Nic Batum said similar stuff to EG and PDX fans still love him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I hope he gets boo'ed right when he steps on the court for the first time. I don't think anyone actually believes he's injured right now. 


Can't believe I wanted him on the Pacers. Paul George is head and shoulders a more valuable player everything considered.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I need him back. Fantasy points!


----------

